# Remote Track Turnout Wiring



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello all,

I recently purchased some additional track with a couple track turn outs. They haven't yet arrived but I've been doing a little home work to prepare.

I should say that I didn't purchase the switch control box. I assumed that it was a simple on/off switch box which for the price didn't seem like a bargain. I'm now reading in different locations on the WWW that the turnout servos may actually require AC power or possibly momentary switches to prevent burn out of the motors which seems to imply there's more going on inside that box than I might realize.

I'm struggling to locate a good reliable diagram showing a proper wiring diagram for the DIY'r. On that note, as I don't yet know but, is it possible to utilize a latching switch to control the turnouts as opposed to a momentary? In the event it's meaningful, the turn outs are LGB 16150 and 16050 units.

Thank you very much!


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

My understanding of the LGB switch motors is that they require momentary current only, so latching switches would be bad. They will burn out if you use a non-momentary toggle to throw them. You can, however, use and on-off-on momentary toggle switch to throw them in either direction. I believe that this is what the LGB switch boxes essentially are: a set of four momentary on-off-on switches.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is how you do it. The switches are both momentary, center off.


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

toddalin said:


> This is how you do it. The switches are both momentary, center off.


Ah thank you,

That drawing makes sense.


Thanks very much!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

The diagram shown previously works very well. For a bit of extra boost, capacitors can be added.










This shows the wiring of the LGB 51750 










You mentioned a couple of turnouts. The nice thing is that additional switch controls can be wired in parallel so diodes/capacitors can be used for multiple turnouts. I use mini NO SPST switches (red & black). Black sets the turnout to go straight and red moves the turnout to the curve. 










Power only goes through the circuit to one turnout at a time. The other turnouts use no power unless and until activated.​
Jerry


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

OK, I see for a little more duration on the output with a flatter and smoother response. I had considered a 555 timer to convert an impulse (latched or momentary) to deliver a measured output (maybe 1 second or so).

I'm looking forward to seeing the train go around again. My son and I are going to move a bit of furniture tomorrow to make room. With my larger diameter circle and a smaller engine this should go well.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

punkin said:


> OK, I see for a little more duration on the output with a flatter and smoother response. I had considered a 555 timer to convert an impulse (latched or momentary) to deliver a measured output (maybe 1 second or so).
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the train go around again. My son and I are going to move a bit of furniture tomorrow to make room. With my larger diameter circle and a smaller engine this should go well.


Actually, you don't add duration. What you add is voltage.

Without the caps, 18 vac in gives about 9 volts, half wave dc out. With the caps, the output voltage is raised to about 24 volts giving the turnouts give a nice "snap."

If you use relatively small value (mfd) caps, they will "bleed down" if the toggle is held too long preventing the turnout motor from burning out.

BTW, I use 555 chips for many timing events on my railroad including the station leap frog, engine fueling, crossing protection, and general animation.

See it here:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

THe LGB EPL units are really DC motors set up internally to only do a half turn. This is why AC is used with diodes to create a turn direction.
There are many other switch drives available plus different controllers. The one I use is the old Aristocraft radio controlled unit. This unit drives LGB EPL switches.

Then there is the DCC world and even air tio drive the switches.


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

I probably should have waited until the track pieces showed up and had a chance to look at them. I've never seen one up close before so I'm sure a lot of things will become more evident. UPS says that my train and tracks will be here later today 

Thanks everyone!


----------

